# Glossostigma elatinoides



## DluxeShrimps (Dec 26, 2015)

1st time trying this plant out. I have the seeds for this plant in mini form. so yesterday I basically got a small plastic see-thru container and put some moist soil and sprinkled some seeds on it. now sure if I over did the sprinkle of seed or not. 


I then covered the container to make condensation within the container and placed a desktop lamp over it. 


if this going to work for me?
should I be re-watering it daily or how can I tell if it needs water?
should I use a spray bottle to water the soil or just drip it in there?


any help would be great, 1st timer here.


thank you


----------



## iceburg (Jan 30, 2015)

I've been curious to try those seeds myself but I haven't got around to doing a new dry start yet..

From what I understand, they should be misted periodically to keep the soil moist and humidity up. Just be sure that they aren't flooded or too wet since that will make them vulnerable to rotting, especially as the roots start to grow in. Depending on how nutrient rich your soil is, you could mix a dilute amount of fertilizers into the water you add to keep the soil moist. You may also want to mix in a _very_ diluted amount of Excel to help kill bacteria/fungus that may be present.

I wouldn't recommend covering them, at least not completely. I've tried that with other plants before and it resulted in a bad smell and unhealthy plants after a few days from what I think was fungus or mildew or bacterial growth that survived better with the stagnant, old air than the plants could. You'll want to keep some air exchange going so the seeds/plants have access to fresh air.

That's my few cents from my limited experience with emmersed growth so far.

Best of luck with it. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## DluxeShrimps (Dec 26, 2015)

well the container itself fits inside a kordon breather bag. so I have it in there for now. I figured it would be better then an actual sealed lid. I hope I can grow it out. It looks great from what I saw online. I brought the seeds from china like 1 year ago and finally starting to give it a shot at growing them. Ill keep the post updated, supposedly it can grow in 10 days so im super excited. il have to do another set up not covered at all and see if there is a difference


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

I would cover them until they germinate. You shouldn't need to water them again until after they germinate, if they are fully covered. Once they germinate I would use a spray bottle and keep them wet, and uncover them enough for air flow, but keep the humidity high. If you get mold you can fight it with h202.


----------



## iceburg (Jan 30, 2015)

How are the glosso seeds doing?


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

That's really awesome! I was not expecting anything like that after 10 days.


----------



## DluxeShrimps (Dec 26, 2015)

SwissCheeseHead said:


> That's really awesome! I was not expecting anything like that after 10 days.




I was surprised myself as well, after 4 days it looked like nothing was germinating and I was going to give up, cause im very impatience. but then after 5 days I can see germinating in progress and then BOOM!!! like magic it began to grow each day more and more. ill do another update as of right now how much more dense and green it is.


----------



## vincel892 (Jun 20, 2014)

Are you sure those are glosso seeds? Just curious because i came across a "carpeting" plant that grows very quickly from seeds and is commonly used for facials in asian countries. 海藻面膜 is the name of the plant in chinese. I came across some threads on this particular plant on other forums and some have said that they do not last long submersed. 

Please help me id this plant - GTA Aquaria Forum - Aquarium Fish & Plants serving the Greater Toronto Area.
easy carpet plant seeds - Page 2


----------



## DluxeShrimps (Dec 26, 2015)

vincel892 said:


> Are you sure those are glosso seeds? Just curious because i came across a "carpeting" plant that grows very quickly from seeds and is commonly used for facials in asian countries. 海藻面膜 is the name of the plant in chinese. I came across some threads on this particular plant on other forums and some have said that they do not last long submersed.
> 
> Please help me id this plant - GTA Aquaria Forum - Aquarium Fish & Plants serving the Greater Toronto Area.
> easy carpet plant seeds - Page 2





this is a big issue with the real GE or the so called seaweed plant. from the looks of it I believe its actual GE and not seaweed. but if its used for facial additives then I can see many other plants as well can be used for many different things. I have this plant submerged and as long as it has 3-5 watts per gallon the plant should do just fine. but that my point of view. I will continue to study this plant more and document more to future educate not only myself but everyone here on the forum


----------



## vincel892 (Jun 20, 2014)

DluxeShrimps said:


> this is a big issue with the real GE or the so called seaweed plant. from the looks of it I believe its actual GE and not seaweed. but if its used for facial additives then I can see many other plants as well can be used for many different things. I have this plant submerged and as long as it has 3-5 watts per gallon the plant should do just fine. but that my point of view. I will continue to study this plant more and document more to future educate not only myself but everyone here on the forum


cool, keep us posted


----------



## Ilikefish (Aug 25, 2016)

hi are they real? I found some answers from google ppl said just seaweed mask. do you have new update?


----------



## DocFinkelstein (Jan 27, 2017)

from what i have read you have had a good result. i am going to try and grow it in plant gel. my thinking is that is wil always have water and i can add plant food to it as i start to form the gel. i'll put it all in a plastic tub with a lid and see how it goes.


----------

